# Read Only Keychain ERROR!?!



## bigbadbill (Dec 31, 2002)

When connecting some of the computers in our office that are running OS9 I often get an error message when I try to save the Login and Password info to the keychain:

Cannot save password to keychain. Keychain may be read only.

I've check and the keychain is not read only and everthing looks good. What gives here?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2002)

You need to make sure each computer you are connecting to also has Keychain to be read and write to you.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 2, 2003)

OK, I figured one problem out only to find another.There was already a password stored in the keychain for the computer we were trying to connect to. when this was deleted we were allowed to save a new one.

New problem: the Finder is not checking the keychain for the password. When we connect to a computer via chooser, we are prompted to enter a login and pasword even though it has been saved in keychain already.

WTF?

Life will be so much easier for me when the whole planet finally uses OSX!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2003)

Did you check to make sure Keychain is on?


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure what you mean by "on". There is no on-off switch for keychain. Is it a loaded extention? Yes.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2003)

Go to the Apple menu>Control panel>Keychain access.  Make sure it is active. 
Still have problems then:

Go to the preference folder (in system folder) and locate the Keychain folder. Trash the keychain pref file, then close the windows and give it a try.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm aware of how to access the keychain control panel and again there is no way to activate or inactivate keychain so far as I know).

I have tried trashing the pref's and all saved keychains and that didn't work either.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 6, 2003)

Try this: Trash the Keychain prefs, the Finder Prefs, General Controls Pref, Mac OS Pref, System Pref. 

Restart the computer and do a desktop rebuild. That is as you select restart, hold down the option and the apple keys. Continue holding down those keys until you get a dialog box asking if you wish to do a desktop rebuild. This will come up after the extensions load at the bottom of the screen. Now release the keys and click on the okay button. When done, empty the trash. Now see if it works.


----------

